# If lead gets banned



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I hate to think about trying to make jigs & sinkers from a mold if lead gets banned. Lead is just the perfect metal for so many things in hunting & fishing. I know of no other metal that an amateur could melt and make lures.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Your only other choice will be bismuth. Drawbacks are it's lighter than lead and it is twice the price.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

cadman said:


> Your only other choice will be bismuth. Drawbacks are it's lighter than lead and it is twice the price.


It would actually be more than twice the price since I have plenty of odds & ends of lead that I can use.

So far we are okay in most U.S. states, but I've been told that just having lead in your tackle box in Canada will bring a fine.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sonar give me a blade bait made of brass. Not sure on how to melt it but pretty nice. Think he even solder it. Prob not cost effective either.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

> If lead gets banned


I have to believe it isnt if lead gets banned but WHEN  & just like all things we will adjust. Im not sure it will be painless but we will get by


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I thought this issue got nixed already.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> I thought this issue got nixed already.


You're right. I think the EPA ruled it wasn't in their jurisdiction, but I'm afraid it will come back again another way. Remember that there are no lead bullets in Kalifornia.

In my opinion some of these complaints about lead and other things come from people with the right motives, but I wonder if some of them are just to stop hunting and fishing by making them less affordable.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> I thought this issue got nixed already.


Yes you are correct, the "Lead Ban" did not pass.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> So far we are okay in most U.S. states, but I've been told that just having lead in your tackle box in Canada will bring a fine.


Is this true? I haven't been fishing in Ontario for several years but I may be going back this summer.


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53 (Dec 10, 2010)

S1p, It's just like Socdad said, It's not a matter of if , But when! Materials such as tungsten and bismuth will render your current molding systems obsolete. You can already see major companies implementing their tungsten line in warm weights, jigs&spinnerbaits.
We will learn to retool and pay the price of admission.


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually I have a friend in Hawaii who has made a thriving business for the last 10 years or so making all varieties of jigheads out of a tin/bismuth alloy. Not much price difference than lead ,either, and fast service and no shipping charge!! He's at www.leadfreejigheads.com


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I am working on making jigs with glass. Yes, glass. The main problem is I will need a kiln to soak and anneal them. Cooling glass develops micr cracks and is brittle, the soaking and annealing process will remove these cracks and leave you with a much more durable glass.
Obviously glass is lighter but the slower sink may be a nice presentation...
I will start a thread of my own w a pic.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Is this true? I haven't been fishing in Ontario for several years but I may be going back this summer.


I looked at the Ontario fishing regs on the Onatrio Minisistry of Natural Resources page. I don't have the link handy, but the only place it mentioned a lead ban was within the national parks system.

Hope this helps,

Joe

Link: Ontario Regs


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

It seems that they will do any thing they can to squeeze that last dime out of us. lead has been used for at least 150 years are so maybe longer and now they have a problem with it.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1187935]It seems that they will do any thing they can to squeeze that last dime out of us. lead has been used for at least 150 years are so maybe longer and now they have a problem with it.[/quote]

It is nasty for the enviroment... sucks because it is cheap and super effective.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

IF it gets banned im covered. Nothing beats having 500-700lbs of lead ingots on hand. In the state they are doing away with lead wheel weights, so if you can get em pick em up.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Lead is cheap, so its gotta go! 


BTW: I thought it only caused cancer for people in California? That's what it says on the split shot pack.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

As soon as they pass a huge tax on lead it will suddenly be ok to use


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

tin is good too, for fishing, but for hunting, even tin pellets wont fire good. bad accuracy,


----------

